# Electrical safety



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Good overview here in a new book from Littlefuse. Sure they might over emphasize the value of fuses as a safety device but hey ya gotta pay for the development of this stuff somehow if you are giving away for free. 

http://electrical-engineering-porta...s/power-substations/electrical-safety-hazards


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you. I forwarded it to my boss.


----------

